# Germany In September - Any Ideas?



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Looks like i'm going to hire a motorhome for 2 weeks in September for my birthday and i'd like to do a bit of a tour of Germany. We'll be getting the Stena Crossing from Harwich to Hoek and returning the same way.

I'm looking for ideas of where to go. We are a young couple (i'll be 28, and SWMBO is 23)

We are quite open-minded, and as we are fans of all things Porsche the only requirement so far is that we visit the Porsche Museum in Stuttgart 

I don't mind doing lots of driving, i'd happily do 400 miles a day.

On Twitter Addie mentioned Oktoberfest, but the missus isn't too keen on the idea 

Could anyone give me any pointers of what to do or where to go? I've never motorhomed for leisure before, only whilst working at motor racing circuits on the continent.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

SWMBO is 23 ! You gave up the fight early.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Gretchibald said:


> SWMBO is 23 ! You gave up the fight early.


The anagram in my house means She Who Must Be Ordered  (we aren't married, just live together)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are heading down to the Mercedes museum in September too

You might want to head over to the BMW museum in Munich, it quite a decent musem. But beware, we found no parking for our motorhome and eventually went and parked up on the stellplatz at the Aliance Stadium (FC Bayern Munich) then caught the U-Bahn to BMW.

Also check out these links below, a must for any petrol head with an engineering leaning.

http://sinsheim.technik-museum.de/en

http://speyer.technik-museum.de/en

Another favourite of ours is the VW Autostadt at Wolfsburg, but this may be a little out of the way as it's up north.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Head to stuttgart via the mosel valley (great wine, beer, food and scenery). Trier upto Koblenz (take your time, say 5 days). Then blast to stuttgart. Come back via the black forest and alsace. Germany is so pretty and set up for motorhomes. Have a fab trip.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Oktoberfest is absolute craps , expensive , loud , lots of drunk
folks . waste of money and time

better take avisit of the german museum in munich :

http://www.deutsches-museum.de/index.php?id=1&L=1

Jan


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for the quick responses. I'm going to check out some of those links!

I forgot to add, I have some friends in Nurburg so i'm going to pop there for a day too on the way back


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Until we got the dog we used to visit St Goar for the Rhine in Flames in September, it does get very busy but the fireworks are spectacular, more info here:

http://www.loreley-info.com/eng/rhein-rhine/rhine-in-flames.php

The German Tourist Board also has lots of info as well as free brochures which are really useful especially on "The Romantic Road" and the Wine Routes :

http://www.germany.travel/en/index.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heims*

Hello,

I get our tickets from Stena via Tesco Deals. Used to be able to get top cabins and A la Carte meals with them too. But now Stena limit your Tesco vouchers to around £105 each way (£210 return).

From the Website

"The maximum value of tokens that can be used towards a Stena Line booking is £210 for a return journey or £105 for a single journey.
All Stena Line bookings are subject to a £10 booking fee that can be paid for with tokens."

I like a lot of places in Germany, had our honeymoon there 25 years ago this year!.

Here are a few favourites

Rudesheim
Wiesbaden
Mainz
Baden Baden
Lake Konstanz
Mehring
Bernkastel-Kues

TM


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heims*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I get our tickets from Stena via Tesco Deals. Used to be able to get top cabins and A la Carte meals with them too. But now Stena limit your Tesco vouchers to around £105 each way (£210 return).
> 
> ...


Thanks

I've read a lot on here about about these Tesco Deals. Do you need to be a Clubcard holder to get them?

We only have those little Tesco Expresses where I am


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Heims*



MrSimon said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Yes, the sooner you join, the sooner you start saving points.

£10 in vouchers gets you £30 in Deals for Eurotunnel or Stena and so on.

Where in the NW are you? Just curious why you are going via Stena?


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heims*



teemyob said:


> MrSimon said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Ah ok thanks, I best go get a Clubcard and start using them!

I'm in the Lancaster area but planning on popping in on some friends in Peterborough and Lowestoft on the way otherwise i'd just go from Hull like I normally would in the car.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Heims*



MrSimon said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > MrSimon said:
> ...


Agh right.

A lot knock the fact we drive to Harwhich and go to the Continent that way. I just hate the drive to and from Dover.

If paying, we use Hull-Zeebrugge. But you have to watch the prices. Just done a quote for June, £440 one day £240 a couple of days later.

TM


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heims*



teemyob said:


> MrSimon said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Yeah I hate the drive to Dover too! I don't mind driving through the Fens to East Anglia. Would rather get on the boat, relax, and have a pint.

I know what you mean about the Hull crossings. What is even more absurd is their van prices. Return trip Hull - Rotterdam in my Ford Transit Connect is £744 in August. If I put the same dimensions in for a car it is about £348.

Questioned their logic, but they just said 'tough'. My old car was longer!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Heims*



teemyob said:


> I just hate the drive to and from Dover.


I just hate Dover........................ :roll: The drive down just doesn't make it any more attractive.

It's worth £50 extra on a ferry fare just to avoid the place altogether.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heims*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > I just hate the drive to and from Dover.
> ...


Haha good point!


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Good idea to try The Shuttle through the Eurotunnel.

Head for Berlin and do take in the Spreewald then head over to your friends place.

So many nice places in Germany you will be spoilt for choice.

Enjoy!!


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

clianthus said:


> Hi
> 
> Until we got the dog we used to visit St Goar for the Rhine in Flames in September, it does get very busy but the fireworks are spectacular
> 
> Thanks Jenny, that will fit our travel plans as well. Neil


----------

